# تكرير البترول بالتفاصيل



## ابن الجزائر البار (23 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم وتقبل الله صيام وقيام الجميع اقدم لكم اليوم موضوع مهم هو تكرير البترول

النفط الخام (البترول) مزيج معقد من المواد الكيميائية العضوية، وبشكل أساسي الهيدروكربونات. يتم فصل الهيدروكربونات المختلفة (مشتقات البترول) من خلال التقطير في معمل التكرير. يتطلب هذا تسخين النفط حتى تتحول بعض أجزائه إلى بخار، ثم يتم تجميع البخار وتبريده. 

المكونات الخفيفة تحترق أولاَ. عندما تزداد درجة الحرارة، تبدأ المكونات الأثقل بالغليان. وأخيراً، يبقى الكربون والقار فقط. 

يتم نقل معظم النفط الخام من آبار النفط إلى معامل التكرير من خلال خط أنابيب أو بواسطة سفينة. وهذا سبب وجود معظم معامل التكرير قرب البحار أو الأنهار. 

[if !supportEmptyParas] [endif]​ *[FONT=&quot]درجة الحرارة التقريبية[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 

*°**[FONT=&quot]مئوية[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *°**[FONT=&quot]فهرنهايت[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]المشتق[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]الاستخدامات[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أقل من 0[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أقل من 32[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الغازات الذائبة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اسطوانات الغاز والوقود[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 65[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 150​ [FONT=&quot]البترول (البنزين)[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وقود للسيارات[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 130[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 270​ [FONT=&quot]النفط[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يستخدم في اللدائن [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 200[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 400​ [FONT=&quot]الكيروسين[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وقود للطائرات[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 250​ 480​ [FONT=&quot]زيت التدفئة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وقود لخزانات التسخين[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 300[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 570​ [FONT=&quot]زيت الديزل[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وقود للسيارات والشاحنات[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 330​ 620​ [FONT=&quot]زيوت التشحيم والشمع[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]زيوت تشحيم للمحركات والآلات[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 370​ 700​ [FONT=&quot]زيت الأفران[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وقود للأفران الصناعية[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أكثر من 400[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أكثر من 759[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]بيتيومين (القار)[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أرضيات الشوارع [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot][if !supportEmptyParas] [endif][/FONT]​ 
انظر أيضاً (باللغة الإنجليزية)
http://www.eia.doe.gov/kids/energyfacts/sources/non-renewable/oil.html 

http://www.howstuffworks.com/oil-refining.htm 

http://www.infoplease.com/ce6/sci/A0860338.html 

http://www.lloydminsterheavyoil.com/petrochem01.htm 

http://www.world-petroleum.org/education/petref/index.html 


باللغة الفرنسية: 
http://www.ifp.fr/ages>1 59 403 Schlumberger 39424 23 19 479 9.7616 [if !supportEmptyParas] [endif]​ *[FONT=&quot]درجة الحرارة التقريبية[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 

*°**[FONT=&quot]مئوية[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *°**[FONT=&quot]فهرنهايت[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]المشتق[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]الاستخدامات[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أقل من 0[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أقل من 32[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الغازات الذائبة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اسطوانات الغاز والوقود[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 65[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 150​ [FONT=&quot]البترول (البنزين)[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وقود للسيارات[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 130[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 270​ [FONT=&quot]النفط[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يستخدم في اللدائن [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 200[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 400​ [FONT=&quot]الكيروسين[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وقود للطائرات[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 250​ 480​ [FONT=&quot]زيت التدفئة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وقود لخزانات التسخين[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 300[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 570​ [FONT=&quot]زيت الديزل[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وقود للسيارات والشاحنات[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 330​ 620​ [FONT=&quot]زيوت التشحيم والشمع[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]زيوت تشحيم للمحركات والآلات[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 370​ 700​ [FONT=&quot]زيت الأفران[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وقود للأفران الصناعية[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أكثر من 400[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أكثر من 759[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]بيتيومين (القار)[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أرضيات الشوارع [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot][if !supportEmptyParas] [endif][/FONT]​ 
انظر أيضاً (باللغة الإنجليزية)
http://www.eia.doe.gov/kids/energyfacts/sources/non-renewable/oil.html 

http://www.howstuffworks.com/oil-refining.htm 

http://www.infoplease.com/ce6/sci/A0860338.html 

http://www.lloydminsterheavyoil.com/petrochem01.htm 

http://www.world-petroleum.org/education/petref/index.html 


باللغة الفرنسية: 
http://www.ifp.fr/ages>1 59 403 Schlumberger 39424 23 19 479 9.7616 [if !supportEmptyParas] [endif]​ *[FONT=&quot]درجة الحرارة التقريبية[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 

*°**[FONT=&quot]مئوية[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *°**[FONT=&quot]فهرنهايت[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]المشتق[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]الاستخدامات[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أقل من 0[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أقل من 32[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الغازات الذائبة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اسطوانات الغاز والوقود[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 65[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 150​ [FONT=&quot]البترول (البنزين)[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وقود للسيارات[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 130[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 270​ [FONT=&quot]النفط[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يستخدم في اللدائن [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 200[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 400​ [FONT=&quot]الكيروسين[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وقود للطائرات[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 250​ 480​ [FONT=&quot]زيت التدفئة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وقود لخزانات التسخين[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 300[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 570​ [FONT=&quot]زيت الديزل[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وقود للسيارات والشاحنات[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 330​ 620​ [FONT=&quot]زيوت التشحيم والشمع[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]زيوت تشحيم للمحركات والآلات[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 370​ 700​ [FONT=&quot]زيت الأفران[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وقود للأفران الصناعية[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أكثر من 400[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أكثر من 759[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]بيتيومين (القار)[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أرضيات الشوارع [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot][if !supportEmptyParas] [endif][/FONT]​ 
انظر أيضاً (باللغة الإنجليزية)
http://www.eia.doe.gov/kids/energyfacts/sources/non-renewable/oil.html 

http://www.howstuffworks.com/oil-refining.htm 

http://www.infoplease.com/ce6/sci/A0860338.html 

http://www.lloydminsterheavyoil.com/petrochem01.htm 

http://www.world-petroleum.org/education/petref/index.html 


باللغة الفرنسية: 
http://www.ifp.fr/


----------



## ابن الجزائر البار (23 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
لم يشكرني احد اخواني فضررت لشكر نفسي لكي لا تققاعس
المهم صيام مقبول وقيام يرفع الدرجات ان شاء الله العلي القدير


----------



## mnci (23 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وافادكم*​


----------



## احمد نجيب الحديثي (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الجميل .


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع المفيد ..........


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (25 أغسطس 2009)

_مشكور اخي ابن الجزائر نحن ننشر العلم ولسنا بحاجه الى شكر من احد وعاشت ايدك على الموضوع وارجو التفصييل بالموضوع ونتمنى المزيد ولا تزعل من اخوتك بالملتقى_​


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (26 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ العزيز الجزائري شكرا لمساهمتكم القيمه


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (26 أغسطس 2009)

ياحبذا تكون الاسئله تخص مصافي النفط والافضل المشتركين الذين يعملون في مصافي عملاقه 150000 برميل/يوم


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (26 أغسطس 2009)

مثال المصافي العملاقه(مصفى نيكيشي)الياباني,حيث يتكون من (27 )وحده تشملوحدات هدرجه وتحسين بنزين


----------



## الطبيب الجراح (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الطبيب الجراح (14 سبتمبر 2009)

ماهو الاسم العلمي للمشتق النفطي الذي يصنع منه خيط بوليستر


----------



## الطبيب الجراح (14 سبتمبر 2009)

هل ممكن تعطينا فكرة كيف يتحول السائل الى خيوط


----------



## الطبيب الجراح (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بانتظار اجاباتك مشكووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 سبتمبر 2009)

اليوم الجزائريون يبدعون عاشت ايديكم يا ماء الذهب


----------



## ammar majeed (25 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع


----------



## ابو ام البنين (9 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## noor_2002 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الجميل .*​


----------



## najah_100 (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ج.ناردين (7 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً لك على الإفادة الرائعة
دمت بخير


----------



## khalid elnaji (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------

